# DIY gels



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I am wanting to try this. I have never been one to carry gels but I need to do something cause on longer rides I bonk regularly from both nutrition and dehydration. My wife ordered me some nuun hydration tablets to address the hydration issue. But gels.....I was thinking of using this recipe at this link.

Irondad: Homemade Energy Gel Recipe

Anyone have any success with this or other recipes. I prefer to keep them simple with easy to find ingredients from any corner grocery.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

iowamtb said:


> My wife ordered me some nuun hydration tablets to address the hydration issue....


NUUN tablets won't do anything for hydration. It's the water you put them in.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> NUUN tablets won't do anything for hydration. It's the water you put them in.


well I understand that. I don't drink enough either BUT I sweat....ALOT and I know I need to replace what I am losing. It is stuff that I am working to correct.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The main advantage of gels is that you can down them while riding hard (e.g. racing). If you're not racing there are lots of alternatives and IME just about anything with calories and sugar works pretty well. Dried figs are good, I like Larabars too but they're a buck each (on sale). 

I'm sure that gel recipe is fine too, lots of choices.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> The main advantage of gels is that you can down them while riding hard (e.g. racing). If you're not racing there are lots of alternatives and IME just about anything with calories and sugar works pretty well. Dried figs are good, I like Larabars too but they're a buck each (on sale).
> 
> I'm sure that gel recipe is fine too, lots of choices.


I agree but I also was thinking another advantage was not taking up so much space? A bag of dried fruit or nuts takes up more space than several packets. I don't know. I used to carry uncrustables, snack cakes, and fruit and cereal bars but a buddy of mine has warned me against "all that sugar". I think he's probably right.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

iowamtb said:


> I used to carry uncrustables, snack cakes, and fruit and cereal bars but a buddy of mine has warned me against "all that sugar". I think he's probably right.


Honey and molasses is sugar. During a hard ride sugar is my friend.

I don't think dried fruit, energy bars, etc. take up much, if any more space than gels, I just add up the calories.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Honey and molasses is sugar. During a hard ride sugar is my friend.
> 
> I don't think dried fruit, energy bars, etc. take up much, if any more space than gels, I just add up the calories.


Ditto, OP. I've tried various products over the years and they're expensive, taste funny, and sometimes don't get on well with my stomach. I mix honey with a tiny amount of salt and cinnamon, and keep it in a little ziplock bag. I also make some variation of a coconut energy ball. Just look up any number of recipes on the interwebz and add whatever flavors and ingredients you like.

FYI, if you've never mixed chia seeds into a liquid before, get ready for a slimy surprise! They gel whatever liquid they're in and make for, lets just call it, an interesting texture.


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

I've only tried gel once, but I could see a homemade attempt turning into a big sticky mess.
I just visualize the bag that it's in popping a seam and draining itself into the backpack or pocket!

I'm a fan of homemade energy bars and old-fashioned mixes. Oatmeal/raisin/peanut butter cookies are a simple go-to for me, along with the never-fails Gorp.
Then again, I don't consume them on-the-run, where the gel can be much more handy.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

kubikeman said:


> FYI, if you've never mixed chia seeds into a liquid before, get ready for a slimy surprise! They gel whatever liquid they're in and make for, lets just call it, an interesting texture.


lol thanks for that info


----------

